# Samba Server repeat error log



## yhq_34 (May 29, 2017)

Hi;
I setup two samba server, once I turn on both at the same time. I see repeat below log every minutes. Can anyone knows how to solve it?

```
May 28 19:42:16 freebsd nmbd[605]:   This response was from IP 172.16.1.47, reporting an IP address of 172.16.1.47.
May 28 19:47:30 freebsd nmbd[605]: [2017/05/28 19:47:30.623075,  0] ../source3/nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:109(query_name_response)
May 28 19:47:30 freebsd nmbd[605]:   query_name_response: Multiple (2) responses received for a query on subnet 172.16.1.43 for name WORKGROUP<1d>.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2017)

It looks like you have multiple master browsers on your network. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browser_service


----------



## yhq_34 (May 29, 2017)

Sorry, I cannot found any useful information from you provide website...


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2017)

It was a link to explain what a master browser is, in case you didn't know.


----------

